# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Proof Fradulent PCR Testing & False Positives are the Foundation of the Pandemic

## griever

In the COVID-19 era, positive cases have driven everything: masks, social distancing, lock-downs, economic and food destruction, mental and physical health destruction, the arrested development of millions of children, a large number of preventable suicides, and a bevy of novel, rushed, and barely tested vaccines.

Given that, let us take an objective look at the primary COVID-19 test which determined whether a person was infected with SARS CoV-2 or not - all the while keeping in mind that positive case counts were the primary driver of the aforementioned restrictions.

!CDCPCRNoLongerInUseAsOfDecember31.png

*July 2021*: By December of 2021 the CDC will no longer accept the PCR Test Results to determine if someone is infected with SARS CoV-2. Why? Let's find out...

http://tritorch.com/degradation/PCRC...YouAreSick.mp4

*1990s*: The inventor of the primary mechanism to detect COVID-19 - PCR - says that PCR cannot tell you if your are sick (1:46 Min Video).

http://tritorch.com/degradation/PCRC...erThan35-0.mp4

*July 2020*: Fauci says that any positive COVID-19 case that was discovered with a PCR test using a cycle threshold value higher than 35 is a false positive (1:10 Min Video).

!FauciPCRCycleThresholdAllTestsUseHighterThan35-1.png

*2020 - 2021*: Every PCR test provider uses a cycle threshold value higher than 35.

!FauciPCRCycleThresholdAllTestsUseHighterThan35-2.png

*January 2007*: The New York Times reports in that the misuse of the PCR test can cause the appearance of epidemics that do not actually exist due to its high false positive rate.

!FauciPCRCycleThresholdAllTestsUseHighterThan35-4.png

*August 2020*: The New York Times reports that the PCR test has a false positive rate for COVID-19 in the neighborhood of 90%.

!FauciPCRCycleThresholdAllTestsUseHighterThan35-3.png

*May 2021*: The CDC will no longer accept PCR test results of vaccinated individuals diagnosed with breakthrough COVID-19 infections if the PCR cycle threshold is above 28. Why? To make the vaccine look like it is working, and because they know the PCR test is useless at cycle threshold values above 28.

http://tritorch.com/degradation/PCRC...VID19Virus.png

*February 2020*: Finally, the COVID-19 PCR test is not even able to look for SARS CoV-2 because SARS CoV-2 had not been isolated when they created the COVID-19 PCR test, and instead they made a bunch of assumptions about what to look for and ran with it.

http://tritorch.com/degradation/PCRC...iaAndVirus.png

*December 2020*: But wait there's more! The COVID-19 PCR test may not be able to differentiate between bacteria and a virus!

http://tritorch.com/degradation/PCRC...erThan35-6.png

The above is an explanation of how this fraud is executed regarding the exponential function of each single increment of the cycle threshold value.

_________________

If you found this information worth sharing, you may do so with this link. I am the author.

----------

Big Dummy (09-22-2021),covfefe saved us (09-28-2021),Joe (09-30-2021),Kris P Bacon (09-28-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021),QuaseMarco (09-22-2021),WarriorRob (09-22-2021),wbslws (09-24-2021),WhoKnows (01-03-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

I heard that as well, heard they are actually detecting colds, common flu and Bacteria :Geez:

----------

Big Dummy (09-22-2021),BooBoo (09-23-2021),griever (09-22-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021),QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## patrickt

I read the statement from the doctor who developed the test, for DNA work, and I read of actually scientists, not part of the Deep State, who concurred that the number of iterations would result, and perhaps were intended to result, in excessive false positive tests.

----------

BooBoo (09-23-2021),covfefe saved us (09-28-2021),griever (09-23-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021),QuaseMarco (10-11-2021),WarriorRob (09-23-2021),wbslws (09-24-2021),WhoKnows (01-03-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

From "Tritorch" :

"At the close of the Constitutional Convention on September 17, 1787, as Benjamin Franklin left the hall in Philadelphia, he was asked, What kind of government have you given us, Dr. Franklin? He replied: "*A republic, if you can keep it*." 

It is, was, and will always be our job to keep the  government in check. If we do not, then we will end up back at square  one and become slaves once again. No one is going to come to our  rescue... *except ourselves.* 

                    So with that in mind, if in coming                         here you've never heard of the following:

*Asset Forfeiture*, NSLs, ALEC, *AIPAC,* TPP
FISA Courts, Congressional Insider Trading
Judicial Standing, *Deferred Prosecution*
*Parallel Construction*, Stingray Devices
EO 12333, *XKeyscore*, COINTELPRO
Pentagon Papers, Gary Webb 
*Operation Mockingbird*
Operation Northwoods
Operation Paperclip 
Project Monarch
FASAB 56
*MKUltra*

Ill Fares the Land  :Thinking:

----------

griever (09-23-2021),WarriorRob (09-23-2021)

----------


## Traddles

I know there's at least one previous thread about this, and what's fraudulent is the claim that what the CVDC did proves PCR testing is fraudulent. I neither know nor care who tritorch.com is, but here is the CDC's July 21, 2021 announcement, Lab Alert: Changes to CDC RT-PCR for SARS-CoV-2 Testing . All they did was announce that they would request the withdrawal of the Emergency Use Authorization for the CDC's PCR test, on December 31, 2021.

Allowing over 5 months' further use of the _CDC's_ test is not an admission the test is "fraudulent". The CDC was giving test labs that used the _CDC's_ test 5 months' time to consume their stock on hand and switch to one of the *currently 288 other PCR tests for Covid*. The CDC pre-announced its product discontinuance plan the same way a widget company pre-announces the discontinuance of one of its widget products (semiconductor companies often give a year or more notice and allow lifetime buys).

----------


## griever

> I know there's at least one previous thread about this, and what's fraudulent is the claim that what the CVDC did proves PCR testing is fraudulent. I neither know nor care who tritorch.com is, but here is the CDC's July 21, 2021 announcement, Lab Alert: Changes to CDC RT-PCR for SARS-CoV-2 Testing . All they did was announce that they would request the withdrawal of the Emergency Use Authorization for the CDC's PCR test, on December 31, 2021.
> 
> Allowing over 5 months' further use of the _CDC's_ test is not an admission the test is "fraudulent". The CDC was giving test labs that used the _CDC's_ test 5 months' time to consume their stock on hand and switch to one of the *currently 288 other PCR tests for Covid*. The CDC pre-announced its product discontinuance plan the same way a widget company pre-announces the discontinuance of one of its widget products (semiconductor companies often give a year or more notice and allow lifetime buys).


It might be wise to read all the evidence presented before jumping to conclusions, no?

----------


## griever

Here is a veteran nurse explaining how the PCR Cycle threshold counts:

Started at 36+ to create the explosive COVID-19 case numbers for the pandemic in 2020Were eased to 28 cycles in early 2021 as the vaccines were being administered to dramatically lower the case countsAnd were then increased back above 35+ for create the delta wave 
 If you have doubts that this pandemic was created by the PCR test, do yourself a favor and listen to the following testimony:

http://tritorch.com/degradation/PCRC...CRCOVIDLie.mp4

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021),QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## patrickt

People of faith ignore evidence.

----------


## patrickt

People of faith ignore evidence. By an amazing coincidence, the reduction in the iterations--repititions--for the PCR test to reduce the false positives coincided with the corrupt, senile pervert taking office and the Deep State wanted the hysteria to be reduced. That would be in January, 2021. Imagine that.

----------

covfefe saved us (09-24-2021),griever (09-24-2021),QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## griever

> People of faith ignore evidence. By an amazing coincidence, the reduction in the iterations--repititions--for the PCR test to reduce the false positives coincided with the corrupt, senile pervert taking office and the Deep State wanted the hysteria to be reduced. That would be in January, 2021. Imagine that.


I've spoken to people of faith who see right through the lies surrounding this pandemic, so I can't say that it has to do with any particular belief system. The response to pointing out the fraud to people however, is just bizarre...

Folks tend to either agree, disagree and go on the attack, or not care at all. Meanwhile this fake pandemic is being used as a vehicle for global leaders to trade all of our freedoms for tyrannical control - and they're not even attempting to hide it. How does apathy fit into that equation? It makes no sense.

!theyThinkYouAreStupid2.png

!WHOSaysCOVID19VariationsCouldBeNamedAfterConstellationsAfterGreekAlphabetUsedUp.png

!VaccinePassportsWerePlanned20MonthsBeforeCOVID-19.png

!MilitaryInformationWarfareUnitDeployedToFightAntiVaxxors.png

!evilGovernmentsDontExistAnymore.jpg

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## patrickt

> I've spoken to people of faith who see right through the lies surrounding this pandemic, so I can't say that it has to do with any particular belief system. The response to pointing out the fraud to people however, is just bizarre...
> 
> Folks tend to either agree, disagree and go on the attack, or not care at all. Meanwhile this fake pandemic is being used as a vehicle for global leaders to trade all of our freedoms for tyrannical control - and they're not even attempting to hide it. How does apathy fit into that equation? It makes no sense.
> 
> Attachment 62762
> 
> Attachment 62764
> 
> Attachment 62765
> ...


People of faith can see the lies as long as it doesn't include the subject of their faith. I know pandemic hysterics who see the flaws in religion but take everything Dr. Fauci says as honest, accurate, and infallible but are quick to point out the lies, inconsistencies, and greed relating to religion. I know Democrats who think Joe Biden is an honest, mentally alert gentleman who really, really likes kids despite incontrovertible evidence to the contrary.

----------

griever (09-24-2021)

----------


## covfefe saved us

They have been laying on their fat asses all day enjoying their govt. handouts. They have no idea the true cost of these "freebies" as that will be collected later. This makes the apathy possible. Pure laziness as well.

----------

griever (09-24-2021),Kris P Bacon (09-28-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## griever

> People of faith can see the lies as long as it doesn't include the subject of their faith. I know pandemic hysterics who see the flaws in religion but take everything Dr. Fauci says as honest, accurate, and infallible but are quick to point out the lies, inconsistencies, and greed relating to religion. I know Democrats who think Joe Biden is an honest, mentally alert gentleman who really, really likes kids despite incontrovertible evidence to the contrary.


You may be on to something there. That makes me think of this Samuel Clemens maxim:

Attachment 62773





> They have been laying on their fat asses all day enjoying their govt. handouts. They have no idea the true cost of these "freebies" as that will be collected later. This makes the apathy possible. Pure laziness as well.


That does appear to be the case for some.

To anyone reading this, please choose a quote below that resonates with you. Then - if you're not already fighting - join us to stop the pandemic scam - _which was specifically designed to separate you from your freedoms_ - before there is little left to salvage:




> If a nation expects to be ignorant and free, in a state of civilization, it expects what never was and will never be.
> -Thomas Jefferson
> 
> You will never know how much it has cost my generation to preserve your freedom. I hope you will make a good use of it
> -John Adams 
> Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didnt pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected, and handed on for them to do the same.
> -Ronald Reagan
> 
> You always know the mark of a coward. A coward hides behind freedom. A brave person stands in front of freedom and defends it for others.
> ...

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## griever

Last thing to add: the mantra of 2020 was "test test test" even though the powers that be had to have known the test in question was wildly inaccurate. In other words, this was done purposefully to create the illusion of the pandemic.

!WHOHeadOurKeyMessageTestTestTest.png

Image link here for those not logged in.

----------

Brat (09-29-2021),Joe (09-30-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> In the COVID-19 era, positive cases have driven everything: masks, social distancing, lock-downs, economic and food destruction, mental and physical health destruction, the arrested development of millions of children, a large number of preventable suicides, and a bevy of novel, rushed, and barely tested vaccines.
> 
> Given that, let us take an objective look at the primary COVID-19 test which determined whether a person was infected with SARS CoV-2 or not - all the while keeping in mind that positive case counts were the primary driver of the aforementioned restrictions.
> 
> Attachment 62735
> 
> *July 2021*: By December of 2021 the CDC will no longer accept the PCR Test Results to determine if someone is infected with SARS CoV-2. Why? Let's find out...
> 
> http://tritorch.com/degradation/PCRC...YouAreSick.mp4
> ...


They have dropped the PCR test because it won't differentiate between the various strains and newly developed tests will, not because of false positives.

----------

griever (09-28-2021)

----------


## griever

> They have dropped the PCR test because it won't differentiate between the various strains and newly developed tests will, not because of false positives.


Even the original test couldn't identify COVID because when it was created they did not have an isolate of the virus to compare against:

!PCRTestNotBasedOnCOVID19Virus.png

The test itself is worse than worthless because it creates ridiculous numbers of false positives. In this following study, it was found that once the cycle threshold is set higher than 34, accuracy drops to 3 percent. This revelation was later used in a lawsuit which ultimately found the PCR test is not fit for purpose:

!PCRCycleThresholdsAbove34Cause97PercetFalsePositives.png

Meanwhile, as stated above, every vendor's test that i could find uses a cycle threshold value higher than 34:

!FauciPCRCycleThresholdAllTestsUseHighterThan35-1.png

----------


## Wildrose

> Even the original test couldn't identify COVID because when it was created they did not have an isolate of the virus to compare against:
> 
> !PCRTestNotBasedOnCOVID19Virus.png
> 
> The test itself is worse than worthless because it creates ridiculous numbers of false positives. In this following study, it was found that once the cycle threshold is set higher than 34, accuracy drops to 3 percent. This revelation was later used in a lawsuit which ultimately found the PCR test is not fit for purpose:
> 
> !PCRCycleThresholdsAbove34Cause97PercetFalsePositives.png
> 
> Meanwhile, as stated above, every vendor's test that i could find uses a cycle threshold value higher than 34:
> ...


And that's why it couldn't differentiate between the various strains but it was the best they could do on short notice.  We can thank, "our Chinese Friends" for refusing to make the genome available or release any genetic samples to the CDC for typing for months.  The "Stock Virus" was another CV as similar to this one as they were able to find without actual samples for the lab to work.

The actual rate of false positives is very low and not the problem that false negatives create.  With false negatives they end up releasing infected people into the population with a clean bill of health insuring they will spread it.

Physiciansâ Dilemma of False-Positive RT-PCR for COVID-19: a Case Report

----------


## griever

> And that's why it couldn't differentiate between the various strains but it was the best they could do on short notice.  We can thank, "our Chinese Friends" for refusing to make the genome available or release any genetic samples to the CDC for typing for months.  The "Stock Virus" was another CV as similar to this one as they were able to find without actual samples for the lab to work.
> 
> The actual rate of false positives is very low and not the problem that false negatives create.  With false negatives they end up releasing infected people into the population with a clean bill of health insuring they will spread it.
> 
> Physiciansâ Dilemma of False-Positive RT-PCR for COVID-19: a Case Report


So a test that can't find what is looking for, can get confused by bacteria, that according to the New York Times is known to cause false epidemics while having a false positive rate in the neighborhood if 90% - is *better than nothing* for finding a virus that according to the CDC has a ~99% survival rate and that mostly only kills octogenarians with one or more co-morbidity (the CDC stopped counting COVID-19 only deaths and started merging them with COVID-19 + some other co-morbidity because almost no one was dying from COVID-19 alone)?

What the hell is going on here? The media brainwashing mosheen deserves a 'Medal of Indoctrination' award hand delivered by the re-animated corpse of Joseph Goebbels.

_Civilization - goes and old maxim - is only 9 meals away from barbarism. Once the food deliveries stop, so does law and order._

Meanwhile the world economy is burning to the ground... Hope you've got food storage and plenty of it. Oh and guns to fight off all of those around you that do not.

----------


## griever

https://www.sott.net/article/459103-...ted-COVID-case




> Purchases of PCR tests in China's Hubei Province surged months before the first official reports of a novel coronavirus case there, according to a report from researchers in the U.S., the U.K. and Australia.


It is a shame Mullis died suddenly in August of 2019. Perhaps if he were still with us he would have blown the lid off this global pandemic fraud before it had a chance to get its pants on.

----------


## yakuda

> I've spoken to people of faith who see right through the lies surrounding this pandemic, so I can't say that it has to do with any particular belief system. The response to pointing out the fraud to people however, is just bizarre...
> 
> Folks tend to either agree, disagree and go on the attack, or not care at all. Meanwhile this fake pandemic is being used as a vehicle for global leaders to trade all of our freedoms for tyrannical control - and they're not even attempting to hide it. How does apathy fit into that equation? It makes no sense.
> 
> Attachment 62762
> 
> Attachment 62764
> 
> Attachment 62765
> ...


This is whats most disturbing, they are no longer hiding their desire for a dictatorship and most Americans l seem to be very happy about it.

----------

griever (10-10-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## 12icer

I doubt MOST Americans are happy about it, probably the idiot leftist that have control of the media are happy about it because they see themselves as part of the ruling class. 

All of these people are murderers, they murder babies, they have murdered probably 80 % of the people that have died from COVID with misinformation and government intervention in the treatment options. They MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE for the crimes they have committed in the last two years. The families and friends of those who have been affected MUST rise up and force it.

The entire pandemic is starting to unravel for the lying murderers and their propaganda corps.

The Ivermectin lies are really the straw. There was a full test with three groups and three different treatment regimens. The Ivermectin  patients tested negative 5 days earlier than with the other regimen and 7 with the placebo.

A five-day course of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19 may reduce the duration of illness - PubMed (nih.gov)

----------

griever (10-10-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## griever

> This is whats most disturbing, they are no longer hiding their desire for a dictatorship and most Americans l seem to be very happy about it.


I am beginning to come to the sad conclusion that the majority of people are just lazy and spoiled and want to be ignorant because it makes life easier for them. Theyve never known slavery and theyve never had to lift a finger for their freedoms so they do not know what they mean and the hefty price paid for them so they do not appreciate them. 

Given all of that i am amazed weve made it this far - but this is as far as we go. The technological shackles of our enslavement are in place and it is only a matter of time before the switch is flipped to the on position. 

I cannot say we havent earned what is coming.

----------

El Guapo (10-11-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I doubt MOST Americans are happy about it, probably the idiot leftist that have control of the media are happy about it because they see themselves as part of the ruling class. 
> 
> All of these people are murderers, they murder babies, they have murdered probably 80 % of the people that have died from COVID with misinformation and government intervention in the treatment options. They MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE for the crimes they have committed in the last two years. The families and friends of those who have been affected MUST rise up and force it.
> 
> The entire pandemic is starting to unravel for the lying murderers and their propaganda corps.
> 
> The Ivermectin lies are really the straw. There was a full test with three groups and three different treatment regimens. The Ivermectin  patients tested negative 5 days earlier than with the other regimen and 7 with the placebo.
> 
> A five-day course of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19 may reduce the duration of illness - PubMed (nih.gov)


"May Reduce".

It's not a miracle cure.

----------

griever (10-10-2021)

----------


## griever

> "May Reduce".
> 
> It's not a miracle cure.


Check out Dr. Korey’s work. He testified nearly in tears in front of the senate that if you take it you will not get sick. He is one of the top Doctor’s in the country and writes medical papers prolifically.  

The vaccine on the other hand doesn’t work at all. In fact it is highly likely causing the Delta variant. I’ve done all the research for you here. 

It also kills your immune system, this is from a doctor in Boise:

http://tritorch.com/degradation/%21%...opInTCells.mp4

Also relevant - everyone should watch these:

http://tritorch.com/degradation/%21P...gBothDoses.mp4

http://tritorch.com/degradation/%21%...opInTCells.mp4

http://tritorch.com/degradation/%21L...yMoreVirus.mp4

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Check out Dr. Korey’s work. He testified nearly in tears in front of the senate that if you take it you will not get sick. He is one of the top Doctor’s in the country and writes medical papers prolifically.  
> 
> The vaccine on the other hand doesn’t work at all. In fact it is highly likely causing the Delta variant. I’ve done all the research for you here. 
> 
> It also kills your immune system, this is from a doctor in Boise:
> 
> http://tritorch.com/degradation/%21%...opInTCells.mp4
> 
> Also relevant - everyone should watch these:
> ...


Sorry but that's simply BS.  M own brother is a physician who took Ivermectin prophylactically and still got pretty sick with Covid.  He was also vaccinated and taking the HCQ prophylactic dose.

Fortunately it was like a bad cold or flu and he didn't have to be hospitalized but he was still very ill for a week after becoming symptomatic.  His wife on the same regiment had the same results.

It is impossible for the vaccine to cause variants.  The vaccines are still 70% or more effective even on the Delta variant however.

I'm sorry but either you don't understand what the guy is saying or he's peddling crap.

----------

griever (10-10-2021)

----------


## griever

> Sorry but that's simply BS.  M own brother is a physician who took Ivermectin prophylactically and still got pretty sick with Covid.  He was also vaccinated and taking the HCQ prophylactic dose.
> 
> Fortunately it was like a bad cold or flu and he didn't have to be hospitalized but he was still very ill for a week after becoming symptomatic.  His wife on the same regiment had the same results.
> 
> It is impossible for the vaccine to cause variants.  The vaccines are still 70% or more effective even on the Delta variant however.
> 
> I'm sorry but either you don't understand what the guy is saying or he's peddling crap.


This guy sitting in front of the senate - one of the most prolific authors of extremely well respected medical research papers - peddling crap? Please goto timestamp 30:24 and watch for a minute or two--this is where he said what I quoted him saying above:




Was your brother vaccinated before he took ivermectin?  Watch these okay? The total length is under 3 minutes:

http://tritorch.com/degradation/%21P...gBothDoses.mp4 (57seconds)
http://tritorch.com/degradation/%21%...opInTCells.mp4 (2mins)

As far as it being impossible for vaccines to create variants that might be true for traditional vaccines, but these aren't anything like that. They do not contain any of the virus at all. The man who earned a Nobel prize for discovering HIV - Dr Luc Montagnier - was yelling that the MRNA vaccines would create many variants:

Nobel Laureate Warns: COVID Vaccine is Creating Variants 

As far as the efficacy of 70%, please read this. It'll take just a few minutes and I think you'll be surprised by what you find.

You may still disagree after looking at above, but I thank you for the discussion.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> This guy sitting in front of the senate - one of the most prolific authors of extremely well respected medical research papers - peddling crap? Please goto timestamp 30:24 and watch for a minute or two--this is where he said what I quoted him saying above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was your brother vaccinated before he took ivermectin?  Watch these okay? The total length is under 3 minutes:
> 
> http://tritorch.com/degradation/%21P...gBothDoses.mp4 (57seconds)
> http://tritorch.com/degradation/%21%...opInTCells.mp4 (2mins)
> ...


Gee back to this?  Seriously?

What is the bigger number, 1.67% or .01441%?

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

griever (10-11-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> People of faith ignore evidence. By an amazing coincidence, the reduction in the iterations--repititions--for the PCR test to reduce the false positives coincided with the corrupt, senile pervert taking office and the Deep State wanted the hysteria to be reduced. That would be in January, 2021. Imagine that.


Can you say..........................MAN-I-PU-LA-TION ................. PLAN-DE-MIC    ?

----------

griever (10-11-2021)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

Has anyone sent all their thoughts, prayers, and condolences to the Amish?  They probably don't even know we're in a pandemic, the poor souls... going about their lives as if nothing is wrong.   :Frown:

----------

El Guapo (10-11-2021),griever (10-11-2021),QuaseMarco (10-11-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Has anyone sent all their thoughts, prayers, and condolences to the Amish?  They probably don't even know we're in a pandemic, the poor souls... going about their lives as if nothing is wrong.


Probably the Quakers and Mennonites as well.

----------

griever (10-11-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Has anyone sent all their thoughts, prayers, and condolences to the Amish?  They probably don't even know we're in a pandemic, the poor souls... going about their lives as if nothing is wrong.


Data would seem to suggest otherwise:  Death and religion: âExcess deathsâ sweep through Amish and Mennonite communities during COVID-19 pandemic  | WVU Today | West Virginia University

----------

griever (10-11-2021)

----------


## patrickt

> It might be wise to read all the evidence presented before jumping to conclusions, no?


Except the people running the fraud and their media can generate bullshit faster than we can read. When you have thousands of asymptomatic COVID patients who are found only by testing you have either a very strange flu or a test that generates false positives. And, when the Deep State ignores the false positives it's no stretch to realize they want them.

Some things simply don't pass the smell test. Putting COVID patients in nursing homes is good but allow grandchildren to visit is bad. What's wrong with that? Going to riots is okay but going to church is forbidden. What's wrong with that? And why do the rules only apply to the proles. The elites get a pass.

And now, they want to force everyone to get the vaccine. I realize forcing people to do anything is like Viagra for the left but there must be a limit.

----------

griever (10-11-2021),WhoKnows (11-08-2021)

----------


## griever

> Data would seem to suggest otherwise:  Death and religion: â€˜Excess deathsâ€™ sweep through Amish and Mennonite communities during COVID-19 pandemic  | WVU Today | West Virginia University


The numbers generated by that study come from the obituary section of The Budget newspaper. They do not include causes of death. The study states that The Budget newspaper is available online - I called the newspaper and that is wrong. They did verify the numbers in the study however.

Here they are:

!ExcessAmishDeathsRecordedInBudgetMagazineObituaries2020.png

Link here for those not logged in.

As you can see from the numbers:

Most of the 2020 per month death aggregates have either the same or a similar number of deaths from a month of a previous year - indicating the number of deaths for 2020 aren't out of the ordinary.Only four months - highlighted in red - have deaths which exceed past norms, all told however, the death rate did not increase by much. 
 They use a number like *125% death increase* to get a headline and spread fear in order to advance their agenda, but when you dig into the actual numbers _very little has changed from previous years_.

----------

El Guapo (10-11-2021),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2021)

----------


## yakuda

> I am beginning to come to the sad conclusion that the majority of people are just lazy and spoiled and want to be ignorant because it makes life easier for them. Theyve never known slavery and theyve never had to lift a finger for their freedoms so they do not know what they mean and the hefty price paid for them so they do not appreciate them. 
> 
> Given all of that i am amazed weve made it this far - but this is as far as we go. The technological shackles of our enslavement are in place and it is only a matter of time before the switch is flipped to the on position. 
> 
> I cannot say we havent earned what is coming.


All true

----------


## Wildrose

> In the COVID-19 era, positive cases have driven everything: masks, social distancing, lock-downs, economic and food destruction, mental and physical health destruction, the arrested development of millions of children, a large number of preventable suicides, and a bevy of novel, rushed, and barely tested vaccines.
> 
> Given that, let us take an objective look at the primary COVID-19 test which determined whether a person was infected with SARS CoV-2 or not - all the while keeping in mind that positive case counts were the primary driver of the aforementioned restrictions.
> 
> Attachment 62735
> 
> *July 2021*: By December of 2021 the CDC will no longer accept the PCR Test Results to determine if someone is infected with SARS CoV-2. Why? Let's find out...
> 
> http://tritorch.com/degradation/PCRC...YouAreSick.mp4
> ...


The pandemic was created when China chose to keep their outbreak covered up for at least two months and made much worse when the CDC said closing borders would actually make it worse.

False positives are not the issue with the PCR tests, their inabiity to distinguish between variants is the issue.

There are now better, faster, more sensitive tests that can so the PCR test is going to way of the DO DO.

----------


## Wildrose

> The pandemic was created when China chose to keep their outbreak covered up for at least two months and made much worse when the CDC said closing borders would actually make it worse.
> 
> False positives are not the issue with the PCR tests, their inabiity to distinguish between variants is the issue.
> 
> There are now better, faster, more sensitive tests that can so the PCR test is going to way of the DO DO.





> *1990s: The inventor of the primary mechanism to detect COVID-19 - PCR - says that PCR cannot tell you if your are sick (1:46 Min Video).*


The tests were not designed or intended to determine if you are sick, only if you are infected.

The two are not synonymous.

----------


## WhoKnows

> The pandemic was created when China chose to keep their outbreak covered up for at least two months and made much worse when the CDC said closing borders would actually make it worse.
> 
> False positives are not the issue with the PCR tests, their inabiity to distinguish between variants is the issue.
> 
> There are now better, faster, more sensitive tests that can so the PCR test is going to way of the DO DO.


I would say that false positives with the PCR tests are most certainly an issue. 

False Positive Results With SARS-CoV-2 RT-PCR Tests and How to Evaluate a RT-PCR-Positive Test for the Possibility of a False Positive Result

----------


## Wildrose

> The numbers generated by that study come from the obituary section of The Budget newspaper. They do not include causes of death. The study states that The Budget newspaper is available online - I called the newspaper and that is wrong. They did verify the numbers in the study however.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> !ExcessAmishDeathsRecordedInBudgetMagazineObituaries2020.png
> 
> Link here for those not logged in.
> 
> As you can see from the numbers:
> ...


How exactly are Amish deaths reflective of the whole of the US population?  They live in segregated closed communities.

----------


## Wildrose

> I would say that false positives with the PCR tests are most certainly an issue. 
> 
> False Positive Results With SARS-CoV-2 RT-PCR Tests and How to Evaluate a RT-PCR-Positive Test for the Possibility of a False Positive Result


You probably would in spite of the fact the cited article doesn't say false positives are the issue with the PCR test or why it's being shelved in favor of newer, better tests.  What is the rate of false positives?

The potential for false negatives in people infected with the newer variants was a greater concern.

Genetic Variants of SARS-CoV-2 May Lead to False Negative Results with Molecular Tests for Detection of SARS-CoV-2 - Letter to Clinical Laboratory Staff and Health Care Providers | FDA

----------


## WhoKnows

> You probably would in spite of the fact the cited article doesn't say false positives are the issue with the PCR test or why it's being shelved in favor of newer, better tests.  What is the rate of false positives?
> 
> The potential for false negatives in people infected with the newer variants was a greater concern.
> 
> Genetic Variants of SARS-CoV-2 May Lead to False Negative Results with Molecular Tests for Detection of SARS-CoV-2 - Letter to Clinical Laboratory Staff and Health Care Providers | FDA


The article most certainly does. You feeling okay? 

"...we have provided additional evidence that false positive SARS-CoV-2 PCR test results do occur in the clinical setting and are especially a problem..."

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7934325/

----------


## Wildrose

> The article most certainly does. You feeling okay? 
> 
> "...we have provided additional evidence that false positive SARS-CoV-2 PCR test results do occur in the clinical setting and are especially a problem..."
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7934325/


What is the rate of false positives? You failed to answer that.

----------


## WhoKnows

> What is the rate of false positives? You failed to answer that.


I don't know. That wasn't what you said. You said it wasn't a concern. And I posted an article that showed that it most certainly is a concern. 

I knew there was a Logical Fallacy I forgot! The Moving the Goalpost Fallacy!

----------


## WhoKnows

The Moving the Goalpost Fallacy:
When the evidence presented by _A to meet an initial standard of evidence is dismissed by B, and some greater standard of evidence is then imposed by A on B.


_I refuted your initial claim, and now you are trying to impose a different criteria on the question.

----------


## Wildrose

> The article most certainly does. You feeling okay? 
> 
> "...we have provided additional evidence that false positive SARS-CoV-2 PCR test results do occur in the clinical setting and are especially a problem..."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7934325/



Keep reading, it was not a serious problem and they came up with a simple solution to reduce the numbers of false positives.

 


> For a screening indication, the PPA recommendation remains at more than or equal to 95% and the NPA is raised to more than or equal to 98% to reduce false positive test results.





> 11 In actual use, the clinical sensitivity and specificity of many of these tests is lower in part because of issues surrounding sample collection, handling, and analysis.8,12,13


They never had high rates of false positives to begin with and had a solution to make the test even more accurate.

They still couldn't get around the fact the PCR test was not good at distinguishing between variants and had a significant problem with false negatives when patents were infected with same.

A false positive could lead to a patient getting treatment when they didn't need it, false negatives can delay treatment until the disease has advanced to the serious, or critical stage endangering patient outcomes.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Keep reading, it was not a serious problem and they came up with a simple solution to reduce the numbers of false positives.
> 
> They never had high rates of false positives to begin with and had a solution to make the test even more accurate.
> 
> They still couldn't get around the fact the PCR test was not good at distinguishing between variants and had a significant problem with false negatives when patents were infected with same.


I read the article and there are plenty more like it. I refuted your claim. Period. 

First you tried to move the goalpost and now you're just blowing it off.

----------


## Wildrose

> I read the article and there are plenty more like it. I refuted your claim. Period. 
> 
> First you tried to move the goalpost and now you're just blowing it off.


No you didn't as I just showed and again you failed to even attempt to answer the questions and we both know why.

----------


## Wildrose

> I don't know. That wasn't what you said. You said it wasn't a concern. And I posted an article that showed that it most certainly is a concern. 
> 
> I knew there was a Logical Fallacy I forgot! The Moving the Goalpost Fallacy!


There you go again.  I never said it wasn't a matter of concern.  That is a very dishonest debate tactic and you do it with great frequency.

----------


## Wildrose

> The Moving the Goalpost Fallacy:
> When the evidence presented by _A to meet an initial standard of evidence is dismissed by B, and some greater standard of evidence is then imposed by A on B.
> 
> 
> _I refuted your initial claim, and now you are trying to impose a different criteria on the question.


More dishonesty.  YOU moved the goal posts and then accuse me of doing so when your argument fails.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Probably the Quakers and Mennonites as well.


A responsible poster would vett his statement and - in this case - not post what is not true. 


Of course if your objective was to create fear, anger, and distrust then you would make your post as you did.

----------


## WhoKnows

> There you go again.  I never said it wasn't a matter of concern.  That is a very dishonest debate tactic and you do it with great frequency.


Damn, man. I can quote back to you exactly where you said that but then you'd probably report me again for harassment and stalking. It's just incredible how intellectually dishonest and deceitful you are.

----------


## Wildrose

> Damn, man. I can quote back to you exactly where you said that but then you'd probably report me again for harassment and stalking. It's just incredible how intellectually dishonest and deceitful you are.


No you can't because I never said it.

----------


## WhoKnows

> The pandemic was created when China chose to keep their outbreak covered up for at least two months and made much worse when the CDC said closing borders would actually make it worse.
> 
> *False positives are not the issue with the PCR tests*, their inabiity to distinguish between variants is the issue.
> 
> There are now better, faster, more sensitive tests that can so the PCR test is going to way of the DO DO.


Bold mine. I'm going to just leave this here.

----------


## Wildrose

> Bold mine. I'm going to just leave this here.


Probably best since it's not what you claimed I said.

The issue with false positives was easily solved and it wasn't endangering patients.

False negatives and the inability to distinguish between the various strains both do.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Probably best since it's not what you claimed I said.
> 
> The issue with false positives was easily solved and it wasn't endangering patients.
> 
> False negatives and the inability to distinguish between the various strains both do.


Once again with the intellectual dishonesty. And I posted an article that said false positives are indeed an issue that is not so easily managed. You can paint it any way you want.

----------


## Wildrose

> Once again with the intellectual dishonesty. And I posted an article that said false positives are indeed an issue that is not so easily managed. You can paint it any way you want.


Yes it is intellectually dishonest on your part.

There was an issue with false positives and it was addressed and solved just as I showed you.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Sorry but that's simply BS.  M own brother is a physician who took Ivermectin prophylactically and still got pretty sick with Covid.  He was also vaccinated and taking the HCQ prophylactic dose.
> 
> Fortunately it was like a bad cold or flu and he didn't have to be hospitalized but he was still very ill for a week after becoming symptomatic.  His wife on the same regiment had the same results.
> 
> *It is impossible for the vaccine to cause variants.*  The vaccines are still 70% or more effective even on the Delta variant however.
> 
> I'm sorry but either you don't understand what the guy is saying or he's peddling crap.


You also said THIS (bolded), which is false. 

"The creation of a vaccine for any new virus could also cause additional mutations."

https://www.unitypoint.org/article.aspx?id=db428f77-6e61-497b-91ce-1317a3396dd8

----------


## WhoKnows

> Yes it is intellectually dishonest on your part.
> 
> There was an issue with false positives and it was addressed and solved just as I showed you.


Like a kindergarten child...jeez.

----------


## Wildrose

> Like a kindergarten child...jeez.


There you go again.  You just can't help yourself.




> _For a screening indication, the PPA recommendation remains at more than or equal to 95% and the NPA is raised to more than or equal to 98% to reduce false positive test results.
> _
> 
> _
> 11 In actual use, the clinical sensitivity and specificity of many of these tests is lower in part because of issues surrounding sample collection, handling, and analysis.8,12,13
> _


Problem solved.

----------


## Wildrose

> You also said THIS (bolded), which is false. 
> 
> "The creation of a vaccine for any new virus could also cause additional mutations."
> 
> https://www.unitypoint.org/article.aspx?id=db428f77-6e61-497b-91ce-1317a3396dd8


Vaccines do not cause mutations, mutations are how we get new strains.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Vaccines do not cause mutations, mutations are how we get new strains.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...oh yeah? Prove it. I already showed proof of my stance. Your turn, buster.

----------


## Wildrose

> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...oh yeah? Prove it. I already showed proof of my stance. Your turn, buster.


You haven't show proof of anything.

A virus will mutate as long as it continues to reproduce.  Those mutations arise naturally and are not induced by vaccinations.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You haven't show proof of anything.
> 
> A virus will mutate as long as it continues to reproduce.  Those mutations arise naturally and are not induced by vaccinations.


Ummm, yeah, except the article I posted shows otherwise. Can't read English all of a sudden? Or are you right again, because you say so? 

That's another Logical Fallacy, you know? 

You haven't posted one shred of evidence of anything you claimed today. You can't help yourself. I get it. So full of your own BS, you can't see anything else.


Then you say things and don't remember saying them. And when quoted you make up excuses why that's not what you said. You did that yesterday, too!

----------


## Wildrose

> Ummm, yeah, except the article I posted shows otherwise. Can't read English all of a sudden? Or are you right again, because you say so? 
> 
> That's another Logical Fallacy, you know? 
> 
> You haven't posted one shred of evidence of anything you claimed today. You can't help yourself. I get it. So full of your own BS, you can't see anything else.
> Then you say things and don't remember saying them. And when quoted you make up excuses why that's not what you said. You did that yesterday, too!



The article doesn't show otherwise, it does posit a hypothesis.

Now you're simply lying, I provided the articles I cited.

----------


## Wildrose

> Ummm, yeah, except the article I posted shows otherwise. Can't read English all of a sudden? Or are you right again, because you say so? 
> 
> That's another Logical Fallacy, you know? 
> 
> You haven't posted one shred of evidence of anything you claimed today. You can't help yourself. I get it. So full of your own BS, you can't see anything else.
> 
> 
> _Then you say things and don't remember saying them. And when quoted you make up excuses why that's not what you said. You did that yesterday, too!_


No, you claim I said things I did not and when you quote what I did say, sure enough it isn't what you claimed.

I'm not the one with a problem here.

----------


## Wildrose

Explain for us how a vaccine induces mutations.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Explain for us how a vaccine induces mutations.


I don't have to. The article I posted did an adequate job of it. Had you actually read it, you would know that. Thanks for admitting that you didn't read the article and then say I didn't provide proof. Well done! 

And yes, you mostly certainly are the problem here. I hate to say it, but you make the experience here barely tolerable with your holier than thou attitude, and your inability to have a reasonable conversation, without resorting to becoming aggressive and insulting. You're a unique one. I have yet to see you admit even once that you are wrong. Even when it has been shown that you are. Your refusal to admit this makes it even worse here. You also clog the threads with your sanctimonious BS, rather than discussing the actual topic at hand. Your friend does that as well. You couldn't care less about this community at all. It's all about you. And you entertaining yourself. It's not about discussion. It's about you trying to one up everyone with your superiority. And it falls flat, because your not superior, you're not nearly as smart as you think you are, and you show no humility whatsoever.

You see I'm here to learn from others, because I understand that I don't know it all. I even learned from you and have "liked" some of your posts. Everyone can learn from everyone else. Both good things and bad things. For you, the bad far outweighs the good. And you behave like you couldn't care less. So why are you here?

----------


## Dan40

> They have been laying on their fat asses all day enjoying their govt. handouts. They have no idea the true cost of these "freebies" as that will be collected later. This makes the apathy possible. Pure laziness as well.


I still get a daily newspaper.  Yesterday's front page had these stories side by side.  Area gets millions in pandemic relief!  Next to that was this.  Area rents skyrocketing!  I wonder how many made the connection?

----------

WhoKnows (11-08-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> I still get a daily newspaper.  Yesterday's front page had these stories side by side.  Area gets millions in pandemic relief!  Next to that was this.  Area rents skyrocketing!  I wonder how many made the connection?


Well you can count those who get it by the R or C beside their name.

----------


## Wildrose

> I don't have to. The article I posted did an adequate job of it. Had you actually read it, you would know that. Thanks for admitting that you didn't read the article and then say I didn't provide proof. Well done! 
> 
> And yes, you mostly certainly are the problem here. I hate to say it, but you make the experience here barely tolerable with your holier than thou attitude, and your inability to have a reasonable conversation, without resorting to becoming aggressive and insulting. You're a unique one. I have yet to see you admit even once that you are wrong. Even when it has been shown that you are. Your refusal to admit this makes it even worse here. You also clog the threads with your sanctimonious BS, rather than discussing the actual topic at hand. Your friend does that as well. You couldn't care less about this community at all. It's all about you. And you entertaining yourself. It's not about discussion. It's about you trying to one up everyone with your superiority. And it falls flat, because your not superior, you're not nearly as smart as you think you are, and you show no humility whatsoever.
> 
> You see I'm here to learn from others, because I understand that I don't know it all. I even learned from you and have "liked" some of your posts. Everyone can learn from everyone else. Both good things and bad things. For you, the bad far outweighs the good. And you behave like you couldn't care less. So why are you here?


Three paragraphs to not answer a one sentence question yet you say I'm the one clogging up threads with sanctimonious BS.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


 Your article did no such thing.

The problem is you don't have the facts to support your argument or the temperament to admit it.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Three paragraphs to not answer a one sentence question.  Your article did no such thing.
> 
> The problem is you don't have the facts to support your argument or the temperament to admit it.


LOL, you didn't read it. How would you know? 

I even quoted the important part so your pea brain can read it first. 

Once again, just because you don't agree with something, doesn't make it untrue and what you say true. Another Logical Fallacy. 

And you're doing exactly what you always do. Avoid discussing how wrong you by deflecting to other topics. See this community isn't about ME or YOU. It's about Politics. And that's not what you're here to discuss. You're here to make everything about YOU. 

No one can ever give you evidence that you find acceptable. That means it's YOU, not them. But again, you'll never admit that. So really, you don't have to reply anymore. But you will. Because if you don't get the last word in, you can't sleep at night. Now run along and play with your one friend. Jeer at him putting up more Dr. PotatoHead pics. That's about your maturity level anyway.

----------


## Wildrose

> LOL, you didn't read it. How would you know. 
> 
> I even quoted the important pat so your pea brain can read it first. 
> 
> Once again, just because you don't agree with something, doesn't make it untrue and what you say true. Another Logical Fallacy. 
> 
> And the funny thing is, you point this out to everyone. No one can ever give you evidence that you find acceptable. That means it's YOU, not them. But again, you'll never admit that. So really, you don't have to reply anymore. But you will. Because if you don't get the last word in, you can't sleep at night. Now run along and play with your one friend. Jeer at him putting up more Dr. PotatoHead pics. That's about your maturity level anyway.


You quoted one sentence that doesn't explain anything, nor did the article.  If you'd read it, you'd know that.

A virus mutates as long as it reproduces vaccines do not induce those mutations they occur naturally.

Your own article states that if people get vaccinated quickly the virus soon crashes into a wall and can't find new hosts.

It also states that if vaccination is slow, the virus continues multiplying and continues therefore mutating.

You really should read the articles you quote.

----------


## Dan40

> Well you can count those who get it by the R or C beside their name.


??

----------


## WhoKnows

> You quoted one sentence that doesn't explain anything, nor did the article.  If you'd read it, you'd know that.
> 
> A virus mutates as long as it reproduces vaccines do not induce those mutations they occur naturally.
> 
> Your own article states that if people get vaccinated quickly the virus soon crashes into a wall and can't find new hosts.
> 
> It also states that if vaccination is slow, the virus continues multiplying and continues therefore mutating.
> 
> You really should read the articles you quote.


Moving the goal post again, I see.

----------


## WhoKnows

Another article detailing that vaccines can cause more virulent strains of virus to emerge. I also linked the scientific article the initial article is based on. 

https://www.quantamagazine.org/how-v...olve-20180510/

Imperfect Vaccination Can Enhance the Transmission of Highly Virulent Pathogens

----------


## Dan40

> Damn, man. I can quote back to you exactly where you said that but then you'd probably report me again for harassment and stalking. It's just incredible how intellectually dishonest and deceitful you are.


I put that ass on ignore..  Stupid to try to educate a know it all child..

----------

WhoKnows (11-09-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

> I put that ass on ignore..  Stupid to try to educate a know it all child..


I hear you. My problem is that he posts such patently false BS, especially with respect to science, that I feel the need to refute it. So everyone can actually make use of good information. Or at least decide for themselves what information is good, and which is bad. His proclamations that he right all the time is very childish, but if no one challenges them, they may just believe his colossal lies.

I'm not here to educate him. And I don't try to convince anyone of anything. I'm just giving out information for people to absorb. He doesn't do that. He says it is so because he says so. And I can't let that slide.

----------


## Wildrose

> I hear you. My problem is that he posts such patently false BS, especially with respect to science, that I feel the need to refute it. So everyone can actually make use of good information. Or at least decide for themselves what information is good, and which is bad. His proclamations that he right all the time is very childish, but if no one challenges them, they may just believe his colossal lies.
> 
> I'm not here to educate him. And I don't try to convince anyone of anything. I'm just giving out information for people to absorb. He doesn't do that. He says it is so because he says so. And I can't let that slide.


The problem is you like a lot and I call you out for it just like you did repeatedly in this case.

----------


## WhoKnows

> The problem is you like a lot and I call you out for it just like you did repeatedly in this case.


I post information for people to digest. 

You post your opinion and expect people to expect it as reality. With no earthly idea what you're talking and no evidence to prove it, either. 

I'm done arguing with you. I will continue to post information that refutes your "facts". How you react is irrelevant to me, and truly none of my business.

----------


## Wildrose

> Another article detailing that vaccines can cause more virulent strains of virus to emerge. I also linked the scientific article the initial article is based on. 
> 
> https://www.quantamagazine.org/how-v...olve-20180510/
> 
> Imperfect Vaccination Can Enhance the Transmission of Highly Virulent Pathogens


You should really learn to read your own citiations.

Natural selection means that survivors get to breed and perpetuate the species.

Vaccines don't cause mutations, but if a virus mutates enough that the vaccine is no longer preventing it from surviving, the mutated strain is what survives.

That isn't caused by the vaccine, it's simply the expected result of natural selection.

The same is the case in antibiotic resistant strains of bacteria.  If enough bacteria that are resistant survive and reproduce a new resistant strain emerges.

Anyone with even minimum training in immunology would know this and wouldn't need it explained again.

----------


## Wildrose

> I post information for people to digest. 
> 
> You post your opinion and expect people to expect it as reality. With no earthly idea what you're talking and no evidence to prove it, either. 
> 
> I'm done arguing with you. I will continue to post information that refutes your "facts". How you react is irrelevant to me, and truly none of my business.


Your own citations showed your claims to be false.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You should really learn to read your own citiations.
> 
> Natural selection means that survivors get to breed and perpetuate the species.
> 
> Vaccines don't cause mutations, but if a virus mutates enough that the vaccine is no longer preventing it from surviving, the mutated strain is what survives.
> 
> That isn't caused by the vaccine, it's simply the expected result of natural selection.
> 
> The same is the case in antibiotic resistant strains of bacteria.  If enough bacteria that are resistant survive and reproduce a new resistant strain emerges.
> ...


Thank you for your input. I'll let others read what you posted and also what I posted. I'll let them decide who has more credibility.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Your own citations showed your claims to be false.


Thank you for input. Your opinion on the matter is duly noted, but I'll let others come to their own conclusion based on both of our input in this thread.

----------


## Wildrose

> I don't have to. The article I posted did an adequate job of it. Had you actually read it, you would know that. Thanks for admitting that you didn't read the article and then say I didn't provide proof. Well done! 
> 
> And yes, you mostly certainly are the problem here. I hate to say it, but you make the experience here barely tolerable with your holier than thou attitude, and your inability to have a reasonable conversation, without resorting to becoming aggressive and insulting. You're a unique one. I have yet to see you admit even once that you are wrong. Even when it has been shown that you are. Your refusal to admit this makes it even worse here. You also clog the threads with your sanctimonious BS, rather than discussing the actual topic at hand. Your friend does that as well. You couldn't care less about this community at all. It's all about you. And you entertaining yourself. It's not about discussion. It's about you trying to one up everyone with your superiority. And it falls flat, because your not superior, you're not nearly as smart as you think you are, and you show no humility whatsoever.
> 
> You see I'm here to learn from others, because I understand that I don't know it all. I even learned from you and have "liked" some of your posts. Everyone can learn from everyone else. Both good things and bad things. For you, the bad far outweighs the good. And you behave like you couldn't care less. So why are you here?


They problem is you either don't read your own citiations or misrepresent what they do say intentionally.




> . For a screening indication, the PPA recommendation remains at more than or equal to 95% and the NPA is raised to more than or equal to 98% to reduce false positive test results.11 In actual use, the clinical sensitivity and specificity of many of these tests is lower in part because of issues surrounding sample collection, handling, and analysis.8,12


,13

The problem was easily identified and solved.  What could not be solved was the inability for the test to distinguish between the variants as I showed.

Dig in and claim otherwise all you want but each time you do I will continue exposing you for what you are.

----------


## WhoKnows

Folks I didn't realize we have our very own Inspector Clouseau on these forums. Someone who desperately wants to be relevant by trying to "expose" whatever and failing at it miserably each time. 

AND a Dr. Fauci. Wrong every time, but tells everyone how right he is because he said so.

----------


## Wildrose

> Folks I didn't realize we have our very own Inspector Clouseau on these forums. Someone who desperately wants to be relevant by trying to "expose" whatever and failing at it miserably each time. 
> 
> AND a Dr. Fauci. Wrong every time, but tells everyone how right he is because he said so.


You keep digging in and doubling down and I'm happy to show you for what you really are.

That's your choice.

----------


## Wildrose

> Folks I didn't realize we have our very own Inspector Clouseau on these forums. Someone who desperately wants to be relevant by trying to "expose" whatever and failing at it miserably each time. 
> 
> _AND a Dr. Fauci. Wrong every time, but tells everyone how right he is because he said so_.


This of course is an outright lie and only a sign of your own desperation.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You keep digging in and doubling down and I'm happy to show you for what you really are.
> 
> That's your choice.


Thanks for proving my point. Inspector Clouseau thought he was the greatest thing ever and just could not come to terms with what a complete and utter failure he was.

----------


## WhoKnows

> This of course is an outright lie and only a sign of your own desperation.


I challenge anyone to Google "How many times has Fauci been wrong". 

If I linked all the articles about this, particularly about COVID, I'd probably get banned. 

Don't take my word for it. Or the guy I'm quoting up there. 

Educate yourself.

----------


## Wildrose

> I challenge anyone to Google "How many times has Fauci been wrong". 
> 
> If I linked all the articles about this, particularly about COVID, I'd probably get banned. 
> 
> Don't take my word for it. Or the guy I'm quoting up there. 
> 
> Educate yourself.



You claimed I'm a Dr. Fauci, always wrong.  It's a lie.

You expose yourself with each similar post.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You claimed I'm a Dr. Fauci, always wrong.  It's a lie.
> 
> You expose yourself with each similar post.


I let my information serve Prima Facie. It speaks for itself. 

You on the other hand, insist so strongly that you are right. Someone who is right doesn't have to do that. They let the information they have speak for itself. 

And they also let others come to their own conclusions, as well. 

Why is that you don't want others to evaluated things for themselves and make up their own minds, instead of proclaiming that you are right all the time? 

I don't post to prove anything to anyone. I give the information, and let them make up their mind. 

You think the information I provide is wrong, which is certainly your prerogative, but to continually insist that others are wrong makes your position look extremely weak. Especially when you can't back up your claims. Which you can't, won't, and don't. 

Also, you think you intimidate people. You don't. You're some internet rando with a big mouth. And no one cares. Except you.

----------


## Wildrose

> I let my information serve Prima Facie. It speaks for itself. 
> 
> You on the other hand, insist so strongly that you are right. Someone who is right doesn't have to do that. They let the information they have speak for itself. 
> 
> And they also let others come to their own conclusions, as well. 
> 
> Why is that you don't want others to evaluated things for themselves and make up their own minds, instead of proclaiming that you are right all the time? 
> 
> I don't post to prove anything to anyone. I give the information, and let them make up their mind. 
> ...


You lied, I quoted it.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You lied, I quoted it.


Thank you for your opinion. 

I'll let others decide for themselves and come to their own conclusions.

----------


## Wildrose

> Thank you for your opinion. 
> 
> I'll let others decide for themselves and come to their own conclusions.


Once again mistaking fact for opinion.

You lied, it's a provable and proven fact.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Once again mistaking fact for opinion.
> 
> You lied, it's a provable and proven fact.


Thank you for your opinion.

I'll let others decide for themselves and come to their own conclusions.

----------


## Wildrose

> Thank you for your opinion.
> 
> I'll let others decide for themselves and come to their own conclusions.


You're not different than democrats hoping to get enough of your friends to repeat the same lie in order to bury the truth.

----------


## Trinnity

FAIR WARNING  Wildrose is thread banned. Do not respond to his posts.

----------


## Physics Hunter

I may have to call the human WR, after all these years.

This is stupid.

----------

WhoKnows (11-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

WhoKnows (01-03-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

WhoKnows (01-03-2022)

----------

